# Tiger Oscar problem, help



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

I got two of these guys about a week ago but one is loosing color and becoming milky looking with ver cloudy eyes, he is still active, but I'm really worried about him, all the water test came out good. Anyone know what this might be. *old dude


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Water tests came out good doesn't help us; we need numbers. Looking back, this is a newer 55, I'm wondering what your cycling procedure was.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's popeye/cloudy eye.Often caused by poor water conditions,diet and stress.
Here's a link from an oscar form.Much useful info in first several resopnses.
Oscar Fish Advice Forum :: Topic: BLIND OR CLOUDY EYE? (1/2)


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

Tolak - numbers are gh-120 kh-180 ph-7.0 no2 and no3-0. Coral bandit I'm thinking the same thing, he hasn't been eating as good the last couple days and it seems it is harder for him to see.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

Also tolak I used API stress coat to get the tank going and ran the tank for 1 week before introducing fish, tank is a steady 80 degrees


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok now your work starts! With a zero reading on nitrates and the info supplied your tank is not cycled. Read this http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html . Get yourself an API master test kit and find out what your ammonia level is at, you need to keep the level below 1 ppm. It is going to take some work but if you are willing you can save your fish!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Running the tank for any time (weeks,months) without adding a source of ammonia will do NOTHING for cycling your tank.
I really think your tank is only just starting to cycle now "with fish in" and the festival of daily waterchanges needs to take place.I'm not talking 10 gl either.Oscars are large waste creators and without a large active colony of beneficial bacteria your water quality will suffer and degrade daily.
You need a liquid master test kit(most here use API) and need to be checking ammonia,and nitrite daily.Levels should not be allowed to go above 1 ppm for either.Strips are inaccurate and being tested(daily) by the LFS should seem out of the question.
Many of us use PRIME also as our dechlorinator as it can be overdosed(up to 5x) to help bind and convert ammonia.
I would do a 50% water change for the next 4 days at least,(regardless of test) get a liquid kit and consider an antibiotic if the waterchanges don't make a difference in next 4 days.Often just good clean water does the trick, ut sometimes meds are needed as the popeye is a secondary issue to something else yet to be recognised.
Try to get replacement water as close to tank temp as possible and dechlorinate.The longer you wait before doing anything the less the chance of recovery.
Your fish looks very sick to me and if I owned him I would be VERY concerned.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Yea, stats for the ammonia would help. Stress Coat is a water conditioner, and will do nothing to get your cycle going. Running the tank without an ammonia source will not get the cycle going. Your probably going to be up against daily large water changes for a while, this can be shortened by getting some mature media in your filter to give the cycle a jump start.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

I have master kit ammonia levels appear to be 0 maybe slightly above. And not doubting anyone just wondering why the 50% water changes daily would benefit the fish?


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fresh water is the not so secret secret to good fish health.My tanks are cycled and I shoot for 50% + a week at least.
The eyes may partially be from diet but if he isn't eating then you can't help him with better food.So better water it should be.I'll search a vitamin I know has helped a couple of members with eye trouble before.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Unless your tank were heavily planted, which is nearly impossible with oscars, you should have some nitrate reading unless you have been doing large frequent water changes. You have to shake those bottles to death before using, or you risk an inaccurate reading.

50% daily water changes would drop your ammonia & nitrite with a cycling issue, clean water is one of the best & cheapest medications out there. If this were a cycled & mature tank, which I'm doubting it's either, I'd be doing 50% water changes daily & waiting 10 minutes before adding dechlor. Municipally supplied water has free disinfectant in it, this can be used to your advantage.

***Edit To Add***

Childrens liquid vitamins are often used as a supplement, put a few drops on some cichlid pellets, let it soak in for a while, then feed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/help-leopard-bushfish-sick-eyes-not-42859.html
I believe water changes and the vitamin mentioned worked out for this member.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

I get the water changes but the water seems to be really good right now to go to 50% changes daily for 4 days but I'm willing to try anything to help the little guy, my other Oscar in the tank is doing 100% a okay and a hardy eater. I'm new to this so I'm listening to everyone lol, just trying to understand


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

I was shaking it pretty hard lol and gave it 5 min before reading


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Is the healthy oscar picking on the sick one?If so they just may not get along well and only one will live.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

They travel around the tank together and seem fine but there are times when he may kick him out of a spot, but now when it comes to feeding the sickly one does not come to the top, I don't think he sees me...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What are you feeding?Many fish can go weeks without eating,but when it comes to sick fish it is very important to get good food in them.
Possibly frozen blood worms or frozen krill will interest him.And if fish vitamins aren't available at your local fish store(LFS) then Tolaks recommendation(of childrens liquid vits) is a good one.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

Omega-one natural protein formula / small pellets / cichlids


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

I think my problem is my other Oscar is dominant looks like he tries to constantly block the other one from going to the top when I put food in the tank, he's probably not eating as well as I thought he was


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They sell tank dividers(not the cheapest for what they are).Or you could get egg crate light diffuser at HD or lowes for cheap and seperate them.Possibly he is just suffering being low guy on the totem pole?


----------

